# Is it OK if my central AC's copper line is "kinked"?



## miamicuse (Nov 13, 2011)

I have a 2 ton Rheem central AC unit.

There are three lines that runs from the inside air handler unit to the outside. A 1" PVC condensate line, a 3/4" soft copper line and a 1/4" copper line.

What happened was I hired a contractor recently to do some demolition in my backyard, and the contractor needed a bobcat to help with the demo and hauling dirt back and forth. Long story short, in order to access my backyard he needed to remove the outside AC unit to make way. He said he would put it back once the job is done.

The outside AC unit was removed. The bobcat came and tore up the AC pad as well. So after the job was done he had to pour a new concrete pad, only he did it in the wrong place, off by about 2 feet. So the copper lines can no longer reach the connection on the side of the AC unit. I would prefer he pours the concrete pad at the right place because not only the copper lines the electric conduits are short too. But he opted to extend the copper lines instead. I found out when he was done, the two soft copper lines exiting the concrete wall are now "out of round". He must have tried to pull it and it kinked. He put some foam insulation on it but I pulled it off and I see the kink. I asked him about it and he said it shouldn't affect anything if they are not ruptured and leaking.

Is that OK? Will it cause problems down the road? Does it affect performance or cooling efficiency in any way?


----------



## user_12345a (Nov 23, 2014)

post a picture.

Who removed the a/c unit? hopefully a hvac sub, not a general guy doing demolition.

refrigerant has to be pumped down or evacuated, precautions must be taken to prevent air/moisture from entering the lines. make sure they replace the filter drier.


----------



## roughneck (Nov 28, 2014)

Need a picture to know for sure.
Yes, if it's kinked enough it can cause issues. 
Was a contractor used to remove and reinstall the unit? Was the refrigerant properly evacuated? System properly pumped down and leak tested?


----------



## miamicuse (Nov 13, 2011)

I will try and get a picture tomorrow.

It will be difficult to get a good picture because the exit point on the wall used to be off to one side of the unit, now it is right behind the unit. I know it's kinked because I put my hand on the pipe Is and felt it with my finger.

I don't know if it's done by a real HVAC professional. The contractor said yes. I wasn't there when it was disconnected or reconnected. I know when it was disconnected for over a month the copper lines and electrical lines were covered with duct tape and it rained and rained and the tape was loose. When it was reconnected, the contractor told me the AC guy didn't put any refrigerant back because "it didn't have any to start with". I don't know if this is true - it could be - I know the AC wasn't working on that side for a week or so I didn't have a chance to call in for service yet, it could have had a leak prior.


----------



## roughneck (Nov 28, 2014)

If it's got moisture in it, it'll cause large amounts of damage to the system. Very expensive damage. If he didn't recharge it, or evacuate it, it's sitting there with moisture in the system and still causing damage. If the system is non functional it needs to be charged with dry nitrogen to avoid damage at the least.


----------



## user_12345a (Nov 23, 2014)

worse if it's a 410a system, the poe oil sucks moisture. i think the oil reacts with the moisture/oxygen in a bad way, causing corrosion or something like that.


----------



## jimn (Nov 13, 2010)

Not an HVAC guy but if the lines were sealed with duct tape that would raise a huge flag for me


----------



## WyrTwister (Jul 22, 2013)

Sounds like a total train wreck ! :-(

First of all , I would ask the guy about his insurance information . And be prepared to look for a good lawyer . Unless you can pursue this in small claims court .

This may / probably will get ugly .

God bless
Wyr


----------



## Bob Sanders (Nov 10, 2013)

While kinks aren't ideal and tend to cause a bit of a restriction, a 2 ton is not that demanding on a 3/4 inch line. You have 3 and 4 ton machines using 3/4 inch lines (It's actually 7/8.... tubing is measure on outside diameter).

As long as the kink isn't that bad and it's been kind of 'squared off' as best as possible with pliers without marring the copper too much, it should be okay.

Was the proper refrigerant added to make up for the additional line (about .6oz for each extra foot)? I'm assuming it wasn't extended too much and is still well within distance spec for a 3/4 inch line?

No harm in disconnecting/reconnecting so long as proper procedure was followed.


----------



## user_12345a (Nov 23, 2014)

WyrTwister said:


> Sounds like a total train wreck ! :-(
> 
> First of all , I would ask the guy about his insurance information . And be prepared to look for a good lawyer . Unless you can pursue this in small claims court .
> 
> ...


The lawyer/litigation would cost more than a new builder's grade a/c, line and coil i would think.


----------



## WyrTwister (Jul 22, 2013)

I am no legal expert & it may depend on what state you live in ?

But , I would think that would depends on if you won the law suit , or not . And , if you could do it in small claims court & pursue it your self .

All in all , it sounds like the contractor is / was the opposite of professional .

God bless
Wyr


----------

